# Bone feels pointy in chest area, is this normal?



## ClaudiaA (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi there! My name is Claudia, and Aztlan is the first golden retriever puppy I've ever had. 

I may be a paranoid dog mom, but I noticed that when she is sitting, a bone seems like it's sticking out of her little chest area. I added a picture here, for example (this is not my dog, she doesn't sit still for very long to take a good picture, lol). The arrows point to the bone I'm feeling. Is this normal? I'm kinda freaking out. 

I've had two dogs before but never as puppies, so this may be new to me. Not sure if it fills out eventually? Aztlan is 13 weeks old, female. I started Google searching bone sticks out of chest area and saw some scary things about pectus carinatum. 

Let me know what you all think. Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's her prosternum- perfectly normal! We kinda want a keel on them.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

Very normal. It sounds like she will have a nice front. You can read more about structure in the breed standard, which you can read on the Golden Retriever Club of America web site, or in most books about Goldens.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Normal, normal, normal...


----------



## K_fox (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi! I just adopted a golden retriever mix and noticed the same thing. Felt just as paranoid but it's all good?


----------



## ClaudiaA (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi there ! Yes it eventually filled in some and it doesn’t feel super pointy anymore. I also asked the vet and they said it’s 100 standard for their structure.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Not only normal, but good!


----------

